# The best bakery in Bristol



## electrogirl (Aug 27, 2006)

The Bread Store on Gloucester Road.
Honestly, it is amaaaazing. From the outside it looks pretty shabby, but it always has a queue so i thought that was a good sign. So I popped in and bought a brownie......the love began. It was the best brownie I had ever tasted. Next was the carrot  cake, again, the best carrot cake, ever! They have loads of different types of bread aswell, equally as lush. Has anyone else been and exprience the deliciousness of this place?


----------



## xenon (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm sorry to break it to you, but Greg's are evil in patisiry terms. Pure thilf. 

Well I just object to their belief that no sandwhich is complete with out mayonaise. You can't have it any other way. Sandwhich with mayonaise or no sandwhich. I'll take your word if their brownies are alright. But don't be suckered in.

Oh yeah. And the one on Nelson Street doesn't have a slicing machine. Even though they bake bread their. 


*must learn to not get so worked up about bakeries.*


----------



## Dru (Aug 27, 2006)

I like the Bread Store too, but I still think Herbert's in Montpellier is the best bakery in town. And you can buy fresh yeast from them if you need some. If I lived nearer, I might even get my bread from them instead of making my own...


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 27, 2006)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to break it to you, but Greg's are evil in patisiry terms. Pure thilf.
> 
> Well I just object to their belief that no sandwhich is complete with out mayonaise. You can't have it any other way. Sandwhich with mayonaise or no sandwhich. I'll take your word if their brownies are alright. But don't be suckered in.
> 
> ...


i'm not talking about greggs you oddball.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

If you mean the one opposite the Prom, yeah, that's where I get my bread  

Once you go back to eating fresh bread, that sliced stuff just tastes and feel like some kind of rubber. And it's a myth / marketing con that pre-packaged sliced stuff lasts longer. If you stick your fresh bread in a plastic bag it stays fresh and soft (just like the rubbery stuff off the shelf in it's plastic bag).

Also try and do most of my shopping at Harvest and Scoopaway too.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If you mean the one opposite the Prom, yeah, that's where I get my bread
> 
> Once you go back to eating fresh bread, that sliced stuff just tastes and feel like some kind of rubber. And it's a myth / marketing con that pre-packaged sliced stuff lasts longer. If you stick your fresh bread in a plastic bag it stays fresh and soft (just like the rubbery stuff off the shelf in it's plastic bag).
> 
> Also try and do most of my shopping at Harvest and Scoopaway too.



Yeah that's the one, it's yummy. Although I have to say the ladies in there aren't too friendly.  

Scoopaway is legendary too. Ah the beauty of Gloucester road, I knew there was a reason I moved from Whiteladies... (other than money issues obviously )


----------



## astral (Aug 29, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> If you mean the one opposite the Prom, yeah, that's where I get my bread



I get most of my bread there as well, if I can't be bothered to make my own, but there's another smallish bakery up opposite the Co-op, on the same stretch of road that has Dave Giles butchers, that does some ok stuff.


----------



## xenon (Aug 29, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i'm not talking about greggs you oddball.





I'm not sure what happened. Erm. i think I was feeling a little tired and emotional and not reading the threads properly.

Shit.
I wonder where else I posted that night.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 29, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> The Bread Store on Gloucester Road.
> Honestly, it is amaaaazing. From the outside it looks pretty shabby, but it always has a queue so i thought that was a good sign. So I popped in and bought a brownie......the love began. It was the best brownie I had ever tasted. Next was the carrot  cake, again, the best carrot cake, ever! They have loads of different types of bread aswell, equally as lush. Has anyone else been and exprience the deliciousness of this place?




i was working by there today,and the queue was HUGE! my mate bought a pasty and said it was very good.


----------



## Cakes (Aug 30, 2006)

Another vote for the Bread Store!

Got there too late today and couldn't get anything brown though  was forced to buy two pizzas and banana cakes instead.

I love the bread sculptures they make too!


----------



## Gerry1time (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, breadstore all the way for me too, herbert's is alright, but breadstore's better i reckon. Cuter staff generally too..

If only the pasta factory was still there selling its awesome houmous, a trip there then a french stick from the bread store was a dily staple of mine for a while.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> If only the pasta factory was still there selling its awesome houmous, a trip there then a french stick from the bread store was a dily staple of mine for a while.




I miss the pasta factory


----------



## bristol_citizen (Aug 30, 2006)

The best bakery around is probably Hobbs House Bakery. It's a bit of a trek as they're based at Chipping Sodbury.
But you can get their bread at The Better Food Company, Fresh and Wild, The Sweetmart and Chandos Deli. 
Check it out.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd agree with The Bread Store and Herbert's as the best for bread. But for pasties there is only one winner - Joe's Bakery up the Glos Road near the prison. Proper pasties. Mmmm.


----------



## Serotonin (Sep 29, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> The best bakery around is probably Hobbs House Bakery. It's a bit of a trek as they're based at Chipping Sodbury.



I was just about to recommend them- the Sherston overnight dough loaf is incredible.


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 4, 2006)

Middle class chattering fools the lot of you - tesco value bread everytime for me.


----------



## Dru (Oct 4, 2006)

Qu'ils mangent de la brioche


----------



## big eejit (Oct 4, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Middle class chattering fools the lot of you - tesco value bread everytime for me.



You keep eating it Zaskar, but it's not doing you any good. From the middle class chattering fools' newspaper of choice:

*The poisonous truth about our daily bread*

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1874218,00.html


----------



## bristol_citizen (Oct 5, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Middle class chattering fools the lot of you - tesco value bread everytime for me.


Great advice from a supposed 'health professional'.


----------



## nellyphant (Oct 15, 2006)

What about Herberts Bakery in Montpelier, good selection and organic for the most part but they do do a mean carrot cake and danish pastry's


----------

